# Asymptomatic bacteriuria during pregnancy in first trimester



## nram293 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is Asymptomatic bacteriuria during pregnancy in first trimester coded as a UTI in pregnancy O2341or should I code O9989,  R8271?

Any thoughts; thank you.


----------



## Bernadette10 (Feb 15, 2019)

*Bacteriuria in pregnancy*

ICD10data.com lists asymptomatic bacteriuria under approximate synonyms for O23.90, so I would go with that except change to O23.91 for 1st trimester.


----------

